# Ottimizzare il kernel per il proprio processore

## Nio84

Ciao a tutti , ma per ottimizzare il kernel per il mio processore (amd turion 64 x2 ) nel menuconfig , devo scegliere :

core2/newer xenon 

oppure Athlon64/Opteron64

Io opterei per la seconda ma non sono sicuro. Da quanto ho letto.....se scegliessi "generic x86_64 " non ottimizza un cavolo.

----------

## viralex

con gli zen-sources puoi compilare con l'opzione native!  :Razz: 

ovviamente lo puoi fare anche da te modificandoti il makefile...

----------

## Nio84

 *Quote:*   

> con gli zen-sources puoi compilare con l'opzione native

 

Scusa sono niubbo! Gli Zen source presumo siano altri sorgenti kernel e quale è la differenza con gentoo.sources? 

Io per compilare il kernel uso 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all 
```

posso usare tale comando pure con zen-source? Cosa è l' opzione "native"?

----------

## grifone87

 *Quote:*   

> Ciao a tutti , ma per ottimizzare il kernel per il mio processore (amd turion 64 x2 ) nel menuconfig , devo scegliere : 
> 
> core2/newer xenon 
> 
> oppure Athlon64/Opteron64 

 

Io ho scelto il secondo; anche perchè core2 si dovrebbe riferire ai processori Intel.

----------

## Nio84

Ok grazie..... la -march è sempre "nocona" vero?

----------

## grifone87

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> Ok grazie..... la -march è sempre "nocona" vero?

 

No. Come puoi vedere qui, nocona è per i processori Intel a 64 bit. Tu hai un Amd, quindi devi usare k8 o athlon64: sono equivalenti, quindi la scelta è una questione di gusti!

Dato che il tuo processore (che è anche quello del mio portatile) supporta le istruzioni SSE3, è meglio usare k8-sse3 o athlon64-sse3.

----------

## bandreabis

io uso k8 e sse3 nelle USE.

Sbaglio?

----------

## Scen

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> io uso k8 e sse3 nelle USE.
> 
> Sbaglio?

 

Alla grande  :Rolling Eyes: 

LE USE non c'entrano una beneamata cippalippa con le opzioni di compilazione che Portage passa al compilatore C  :Exclamation: 

----------

## viralex

si puoi compilarli alla stessa maniera, per selezionarli dopo che hai scaricato la versione git in src usi "eselect kernel".

l'overlay degli zen nn è più curato, conviene far così.

io non uso genkernel, 

make menuconfig

make -j5 && make modules -j5 && make install && make modules_install

non è poi tanto più difficile...di genkernel.

poi il grub te lo sistemi a mano rimuovendo i kernel troppo vecchi, te ne tieni un'altro di sicurezza  :Wink: 

----------

## xdarma

 *Quote:*   

> io uso k8 e sse3 nelle USE

 

Per le CFLAGS dovrebbe esistere sia -march=k8 -msse3 ma anche -march=k8-sse3.

Almeno secondo il manuale di GCC 4.3.3.

Per le USE, k8 non me la ricordo molto bene  ;-)

----------

## ago

 *viralex wrote:*   

> io non uso genkernel, 
> 
> make menuconfig
> 
> make -j5 && make modules -j5 && make install && make modules_install
> ...

 

essendosi dichiarato niubbo NIo84 è inutile confondegli le idee..il -j lo definisci nel make.conf e poi per compilare il kernel basta:

```
make && make modules_install
```

 il problema che potrebbe sorgere è la scelta dei moduli...quantomeno sistemare il kernel affinché possa partire senza initrd.

----------

## devilheart

invece... c'è un modo per modificare le flag di compilazione del kernel? basta modificare /usr/src/linux/Makefile ?

----------

## xdarma

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> invece... c'è un modo per modificare le flag di compilazione del kernel? basta modificare /usr/src/linux/Makefile ?

 

Mi sembra di si, anche se a me hanno sconsigliato di "tirare" il kernel.

Vecchi thread:

KC14: Kernel CFLAGS

Kernel CFLAG tweaking experiences

----------

## bandreabis

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> io uso k8 e sse3 nelle USE.
> 
> Sbaglio?

 

Erano le CFLAGS:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe -msse3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

 :Confused: 

----------

## viralex

il make.conf si applica solo ai pacchetti contenuti nel portage.. o no? 

semmai dovrei modificare il makefile, ma dovrebbe andare anche così... con il -j nel make

già cmq la parte più importante è mettere i moduli corretti nel kernel..

penso che la cosa più importante sia selezionare correttamente i driver sata, di solito basta solo quello per farlo partire correttamente senza initrd.

----------

## ago

 *viralex wrote:*   

> penso che la cosa più importante sia selezionare correttamente i driver sata, di solito basta solo quello per farlo partire correttamente senza initrd.

 

da non dimenticare i fs per /boot (se a parte) e /   e a volte gli scsi che vengono utilizzati   :Wink: 

----------

